# Bears BBB posting got me motivated!



## zippy12 (Mar 4, 2018)

Weighed each piece of butt and put 1/2 the cure on one side (1 gram per pound - I went full strength)






put 1/2 brown sugar on same side
Flipped and repeat
Wrapped in saran and set aside






Placed saran wrapped BBB into zip locks
1.25 inch thick
Thursday evening I will rinse, test fry, and put on rack in fridge to dry
let sit for 4 days minimum but I will wait till Saturday to smoke






more to come


----------



## zippy12 (Mar 4, 2018)

Note I am using cure 1 and not tender quick like bearcarver did

TQ has more salt so this BBB may not have the salt content

Should I correct the salt content?


----------



## zippy12 (Mar 4, 2018)

so I searched the site and found 
https://www.smokingmeatforums.com/threads/homemade-cure-for-buckboard-bacon.266787/

I know it wanted 1.5tsp kosher salt per pound but I went with 1tsp per pound

wish me luck!


----------



## Bearcarver (Mar 4, 2018)

2 things:
#1   I only use TQ, so I have no idea if your amount of Cure #1 is good.
#2   I don't have it on all my posts (I will), but when using "My" Calculations for days in cure, There is a minimum of 7 days for a full cure, no matter how thin the Bacon Slab is.

Bear


----------



## Bearcarver (Mar 4, 2018)

zippy12 said:


> so I searched the site and found
> https://www.smokingmeatforums.com/threads/homemade-cure-for-buckboard-bacon.266787/
> 
> I know it wanted 1.5tsp kosher salt per pound but *I went with 1tsp per pound*
> ...




That "1 tsp" should be good (probably a range of 1tsp to 2tsp is good). When I use TQ, it's getting almost 3 tsp of salt per pound, and some say that's too much.

Bear


----------



## zippy12 (Mar 11, 2018)

7 days of curing as Bear said this was a minimum...  soaking later this afternoon, sample for salt, then air dry in refrigerator.


----------



## Bearcarver (Mar 11, 2018)

Won't be long now!!
Be Back.

Bear


----------



## zippy12 (Mar 11, 2018)

Smoke tomorrow night Thanks Bear!  This taste test was awesome!


----------



## pc farmer (Mar 11, 2018)

Looks good so far.   

I will be watching for the smoke.


----------



## zippy12 (Mar 11, 2018)

Apple wood webber chunks

One with coarse ground pepper


----------



## Bearcarver (Mar 12, 2018)

Oh Yeah!!:)
Be Back for the Grand Finale!!

Bear


----------



## chopsaw (Mar 12, 2018)

I wanna see the smoke ! Zippy I have followed the step by steps for BBB and loin hams using TQ and I have never soaked it and dont even fry test any more . It's never been even close to salty for me .  
Be lookin for the finish results . Lookin good .


----------



## zippy12 (Mar 12, 2018)

its 5PM ...  I got a 6in pellet tube of apple wood going and into the UDS

The noreaster coming to you new england states is NO FUN!

we are just getting rain and wicked winds for now

This is your warning on this storm


----------



## Bearcarver (Mar 12, 2018)

Most of this Storm is missing us.
Last I heard was 1" to 3" between now & 6 AM. Just started here about 10 minutes ago.
Be Back for the Finale.

Bear


----------



## zippy12 (Mar 12, 2018)

Its getting worse than I expected


----------



## zippy12 (Mar 12, 2018)

Did I nail it   Some temped a bit lower


----------



## chopsaw (Mar 12, 2018)

What were you shooting for ? I take mine to 120 .


----------



## zippy12 (Mar 12, 2018)

chopsaw said:


> What were you shooting for ? I take mine to 120 .



I was wonder about that....


just following Bears steps


I think this is right


----------



## pc farmer (Mar 12, 2018)

zippy12 said:


> I was wonder about that....
> 
> 
> just following Bears steps
> ...




I smoke mine at 100 degrees for 12 hours. Don't take IT temp.


----------



## zippy12 (Mar 12, 2018)

I want quick due to snow 

130 f to 150f


slice and fry with apple wood smoke turned out real good

wrap for 2 days 
yum

thanks to all  and Bear


----------



## Bearcarver (Mar 13, 2018)

Looks good Zippy!
I'm waiting for the pics of some slices. Be Back.

In case anyone is interested:
I Smoke my Belly Bacon in a 100° to 130° smoker for about 10 to 12 hours, and don't worry about the IT, because I'll fry it before eating it.

However I always take my BBB and my CB to 145° IT, so it's safe to eat cold, or warm it first.

Bear


----------



## zippy12 (Mar 14, 2018)

I will not bore you with the rest of the slice and vac pak

Bear!  I made you a Blue Cheese, horseradish,  BBB, lettuce, tomato burger with fresh ground 5lb chuck roast!!!  Enjoy and Thanks so much... you get a star with the big man above!


----------



## chopsaw (Mar 14, 2018)

Nothin boreing about that . Great lookin slice , and burger . I take my loins to 145 , but don't fry them because for me it's then to dry . BBB I smoke then fry to crisp and finish . That's why I asked above . Looks great bud , nice job . We learned it from the same guy .


----------



## zippy12 (Mar 14, 2018)

chopsaw said:


> Nothin boreing about that . Great lookin slice , and burger . I take my loins to 145 , but don't fry them because for me it's then to dry . BBB I smoke then fry to crisp and finish . That's why I asked above . Looks great bud , nice job . We learned it from the same guy .



Its my first time ... BBB is very forgiving to noobs.  Next time more salt and smoke in the pellet tube....  and Its a UDS so I am still learning its quirkyness ....   Now I am on the hunt for fatty big butts!  although freezer is full :eek:


----------



## jp61 (Mar 14, 2018)

Nice job Zippy!
Your BBB and burger look great!


----------



## Bearcarver (Mar 15, 2018)

zippy12 said:


> I will not bore you with the rest of the slice and vac pak
> 
> Bear!  I made you a Blue Cheese, horseradish,  BBB, lettuce, tomato burger with fresh ground 5lb chuck roast!!!  Enjoy and Thanks so much... you get a star with the big man above!



Wow!!
That's a Beautiful Burger, Zippy!!!:)
Like.
And your BBB looks Mighty Tasty too!!
And Thanks for the Kind words, but you did all the work!!

Bear


----------



## Killa J (Jun 14, 2018)

I have a pellet grill and can’t get anywhere as low as 130. However, on a sunny day the internal temp of the smoker is usually around 125 for most of the day. Think I could use a smoke tube and the natural heat from the sun to make this?


----------



## Bearcarver (Jun 14, 2018)

Killa J said:


> I have a pellet grill and can’t get anywhere as low as 130. However, on a sunny day the internal temp of the smoker is usually around 125 for most of the day. Think I could use a smoke tube and the natural heat from the sun to make this?




That's Fine if you're making BBB or CB. Holding Temps between 150° and 190° is Fine!!
Then take the Internal Temp to 145°:
*Buckboard Bacon *(Step by Step)
**New------Canadian Bacon*

Bear


----------



## gmc2003 (Jun 14, 2018)

Wow Zippy I don't remember being on a bender in March. How did I miss this one. That BBB looks fantastic.

Point for sure.

Chris


----------

